

Show HN: Eg – examples at the command line - sudars
https://github.com/srsudar/eg

======
bramgg
Great idea and implementation, but I feel the need to mention for anyone
wanting something like this that it's already been made better. Bro pages[0]
has a community actively adding and moderating examples right from the command
line itself.

[0]: [http://bropages.org](http://bropages.org)

~~~
sudars
Wow that is great! I had no idea. Definitely going to try it out.

------
kritts
Nice! I'll never forget how to use tar again.

------
sudars
Glad to hear it. Let me know if you find any problems.

------
emeraldcity
You should add entries for java, javac, etc.

~~~
kritts
+1 totally agree

